
Vulkan Applications Enabled on Apple Platforms - MBCook
https://www.khronos.org/news/press/vulkan-applications-enabled-on-apple-platforms
======
phrz
I think this is fantastic news to combat the fragmentation across platforms
(OpenGL, Vulkan, Metal), and allow people to move on past the lowest common
denominator (outdated OpenGL [ES])!

------
arto
> The Khronos Vulkan Portability Initiative continues to refine and define a
> universally portable subset of Vulkan 1.0 that can be run at native
> performance levels over Metal and DirectX 12 drivers. Released into open
> source today is the MoltenVK library from The Brenwill Workshop, which
> translates calls within the Vulkan portable subset to underlying Metal calls
> on macOS and iOS. MoltenVK uses the open source SPIRV-Cross cross-compiler
> to translate Vulkan shaders into underlying native code formats. MoltenVK is
> being made freely available for all developers, with no fees or royalties
> needed to ship commercial applications.

------
FraKtus
So it's Vulkan on top of Metal. Should performance be ok?

~~~
SllX
Early indications[0] show it appears to be okay, and by okay, I mean better
than Apple's OpenGL stack.

This is a subset of Vulkan, but it appears to be a broad enough subset to
enable at least some game developers to more or less use the same code base.

[0] [https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/02/vulkan-is-coming-
to-...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/02/vulkan-is-coming-to-macos-ios-
but-no-thanks-to-apple/)

